# Custom made Proudly SA Mod



## Lushen (7/12/15)

So @Justin Pattrick had an add to make any mod. Everybody seemed skeptical but I decided to give him a chance

And boy am I glad I took him up on his offer.
About 3 weeks ago I started chatting to him and told him I wanted single 18650 BF that is as small as possible.

This is the result:
































Note: a custom made adjustable 510 (massive winner here)


























The Vape with the cyclone is exactly the same as the Reo, so no major voltage drop 

It is superbly comfortable in my hand and a breeze to squonk and Vape

The button is soft, smooth, but needs a firm press to make contact with the battery, so I don't need to worry about it accidentally firing

With the bottle fitting snuggly in the space, squonking is a lot easier than the Reo IMO

@Justin Pattrick you are a very talented man and this is a superb mod. It's now officially my go to mod
My next order will be black anodized. Let's hope I get both the Proudly SA Paddy Vapes mod number 2 as well

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 25


----------



## Lushen (7/12/15)

As I asked for a clean looking mod, @Justin Pattrick did not even put his logo on it
So she will be going back to get this done sometime soon


----------



## zadiac (8/12/15)

That is really a work of art.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (8/12/15)

Well, guess I know now who's building my next mod


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

That does look good - really nice work.
Dave


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/15)

Most interested in the price of this mod. Looks good, but will it compete well with tried and tested international mods in the price range?


----------



## Lushen (8/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Most interested in the price of this mod. Looks good, but will it compete well with tried and tested international mods in the price range?



It's definitely cheaper
And the best part, there is no shipping and customs on this mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (8/12/15)

The question here is how much for this piece of art?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

Thanks for sharing @Lushen 

Awesome work @Justin Pattrick ! The mod is beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (8/12/15)

What a stunner @Justin Pattrick!! Great work.. 
Congrats @Lushen.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Casper (8/12/15)

Stunning device!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/12/15)

Congrats @Lushen. Stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (8/12/15)

Guys, if you are interested in this mod, or something similar, or just pricing, it's best to contact @Justin Pattrick 
PM him and he will share his mail address, etc.
I do know that he is also keen to start making DNA mods as well.

Just remember that he is a local mod maker and this was the first one from him. If you guide him along as to what you want, you will surely be able to get your specific requirements met. I know I did 

I have not put this beauty down since last night. I even feel asleep with it in my hand, LoL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (8/12/15)

Whats up everyone!

Firstly a big shout out @Lushen thanks for your awesome write up and Kind words, Im super stoked that you are so happy with it.

Thank you to everyone else for your praises, really appreciate It!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/15)

Awesome mod!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (8/12/15)

Lushen said:


> So @Justin Pattrick had an add to make any mod. Everybody seemed skeptical but I decided to give him a chance
> 
> And boy am I glad I took him up on his offer.
> About 3 weeks ago I started chatting to him and told him I wanted single 18650 BF that is as small as possible.
> ...



Very cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (8/12/15)

Great work @Justin Pattrick 

That is truly a work of art

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/12/15)

Great stuff @Justin Pattrick - really awesome looking mod .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Drmzindec (8/12/15)

Cant wait to see what you will come up with next! Would really not mind seeing some more SA made gear, we are awesome at making stuff and i think with some more tinkering some great ideas will come out of it at a more affordable price for us this side.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (8/12/15)

@Justin Pattrick That is truly a beautiful work of art. You are a master!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (8/12/15)

Awesome awesome work! I'm really big on the DIY so lovin' it even more!! Dang man I need to get myself some metal tools!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Dang man I need to get myself some metal tools!!!



Now that is a money pit - 'cause you will never ever have enough tools.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (8/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Now that is a money pit - 'cause you will never ever have enough tools.
> Dave



I know.... and even though I hate to, I agree 100%! I still need tools every single time I try to do anything!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

Clouder said:


> I know.... and even though I hate to, I agree 100%! I still need tools every single time I try to do anything!



It's good fun though 
Dave


----------



## Justin Pattrick (8/12/15)

DaveH said:


> It's good fun though
> Dave



It's great fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

It seems Mr Pattrick does not wish to say how much it will cost.
So I will venture my best guess. If I made it (which I'm not) I would charge around the R3500.
How many of you would want one?
Dave


----------



## Christos (8/12/15)

@Justin Pattrick, in very interested in your 510 bf connectors.

Would you be willing to show us some pics with prices?


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/15)

DaveH said:


> It seems Mr Pattrick does not wish to say how much it will cost.
> So I will venture my best guess. If I made it (which I'm not) I would charge around the R3500.
> How many of you would want one?
> Dave



At R3500, hypothetically, I would not want one. I can buy an Economy REO, which is essentially also a bare aluminium mod for under R2000. As someone said, without import duties etc. a local mod should in my opinion be cheaper and also have spares readily available, as Reosmods does. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> At R3500, hypothetically, I would not want one. I can buy an Economy REO, which is essentially also a bare aluminium mod for under R2000. As someone said, without import duties etc. a local mod should in my opinion be cheaper and also have spares readily available, as Reosmods does. Just my opinion.


That is a fair comment, although judging an Economy REO against a Custom Classic or a Tmod isn't quite fair.
A Custom Classic Mod from the US is around $400 so R3500 for a South African made one seems a good price to me.
R3500 was my price, Justin Pattrick will make it for R2850 - even better.
Dave


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> At R3500, hypothetically, I would not want one. I can buy an Economy REO, which is essentially also a bare aluminium mod for under R2000. As someone said, without import duties etc. a local mod should in my opinion be cheaper and also have spares readily available, as Reosmods does. Just my opinion.





DaveH said:


> That is a fair comment, although judging an Economy REO against a Custom Classic or a Tmod isn't quite fair.
> A Custom Classic Mod from the US is around $400 so R3500 for a South African made one seems a good price to me.
> R3500 was my price, Justin Pattrick will make it for R2850 - even better.
> Dave



Even compared to a REO Grand non-Economy that is expensive to me. With a T-mod or CCM you are paying for the brand as well as the mod. To pay that much on an unproven local mod, without all the advertising etc. that imported ones have gone through seems like too much for me. If anything the CCCM design type seems easier to machine and finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Even compared to a REO Grand non-Economy that is expensive to me. With a T-mod or CCM you are paying for the brand as well as the mod. To pay that much on an unproven local mod, without all the advertising etc. that imported ones have gone through seems like too much for me. If anything the CCCM design type seems easier to machine and finish.



Fair enough 
Dave


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

I have ordered one, when I get it I will let you all know what it is like and what my thoughts about it are.
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Justin Pattrick (8/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I have ordered one, when I get it I will let you all know what it is like and what my thoughts about it are.
> Dave



 Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (14/12/15)

Ok, so the mod went in for some cosmetics and came out a daemon.

The logo was finished and all contact were changed to beryllium copper.
It's kick like a donkey now and the voltage drop is even lower than the Reo. I'm loving this thing even more now...

Well done @Justin Pattrick
Your mod definitely rocks. I finally have the logo @Rob Fisher 







It's called the Leprechaun series of mods from Paddy Vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DaveH (14/12/15)

Looks great Lushen, really nice - looking forward to mine.
Mine will not be ready 'till mid Jan 2016 because I wanted it anodized and the anodizers close down for Christmas.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Lushen said:


> Your mod definitely rocks. I finally have the logo @Rob Fisher



Ahhh much better!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (14/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Looks great Lushen, really nice - looking forward to mine.
> Mine will not be ready 'till mid Jan 2016 because I wanted it anodized and the anodizers close down for Christmas.
> Dave


 
Trust me when I say that you are not going to be disappointed. This mod is now a little beast and it looks amazing.
I am already planning a dual 18650 with @Justin Pattrick 
We just need to source a 10ml or 15 ml bottle that will work in the dually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

Very cool to see this being done locally !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DaveH (14/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Very cool to see this being done locally !


I agree, plus it is good to support South African made products.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (15/12/15)

Lushen said:


> Trust me when I say that you are not going to be disappointed. This mod is now a little beast and it looks amazing.
> I am already planning a dual 18650 with @Justin Pattrick
> We just need to source a 10ml or 15 ml bottle that will work in the dually


You could bug oom Rob about his Italian 10/10 winner winner chichen dinner bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/15)

Christos said:


> You could bug oom Rob about his Italian 10/10 winner winner chichen dinner bottles.



All my bottles are installed! 

Reosmods will be getting stock shortly and hopefully @Oupa will get as well with the next REO order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (15/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> All my bottles are installed!
> 
> Reosmods will be getting stock shortly and hopefully @Oupa will get as well with the next REO order.



Any idea when that might be? 
Dave


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Any idea when that might be?
> Dave



Probably some time in January @DaveH 
But not sure
I want a P67 (the new Reo mod) so am waiting patiently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (15/12/15)

Thanks Silver,
I have to say I much prefer the new Reo with the rounded ends.
Dave


----------



## 4RML (16/12/15)

Well done , hope you are happy!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/15)

My guess is the bottles may only hit the Reosmods web site after Xmas to coincide with the release of the P67.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (16/12/15)

Hi Guys. I just love the locally produced squonker. Well done @Justin Pattrick. I think you done us vapors proud, especially the Squonkers. I just want to find out the following :
1. Is the ventilation effective? 
2. What protection measures are in place in case of a short-circuit?


----------



## zadiac (16/12/15)

I just sent Justin Pattric photos of my VR Woodmod Dual 18650 squonker for a quote for an alluminium version

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Justin Pattrick (16/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I just love the locally produced squonker. Well done @Justin Pattrick. I think you done us vapors proud, especially the Squonkers. I just want to find out the following :
> 1. Is the ventilation effective?
> 2. What protection measures are in place in case of a short-circuit?



Thank you, 
the ventilation is sufficient for the mod. 
In terms of protection measures on the mod itself there aren't any, I would recommend you always check for shorts on your atty before using it on the mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (16/12/15)

Justin, why are you on here when you should be making my mod.  
Dave

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (16/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I just love the locally produced squonker. Well done @Justin Pattrick. I think you done us vapors proud, especially the Squonkers. I just want to find out the following :
> 1. Is the ventilation effective?
> 2. What protection measures are in place in case of a short-circuit?



@Petrus Id have been flabbergasted if that wizard builder could have gotten a resettable fuse in that tiny mod. 
The LP30-900 is a 18A trip and is 3mm thick, 24 X 30 mm rectangle, needless to say an automotive application blade type fuse would just look kak in such a fine machine.
This is why one needs to be on top of their game when dealing with mech mods, an ohm tester or knowledge of using a DMM as a substitute is a need, not an option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (16/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> @Petrus Id have been flabbergasted if that wizard builder could have gotten a resettable fuse in that tiny mod.
> The LP30-900 is a 18A trip and is 3mm thick, 24 X 30 mm rectangle, needless to say an automotive application blade type fuse would just look kak in such a fine machine.
> This is why one needs to be on top of their game when dealing with mech mods, an ohm tester or knowledge of using a DMM as a substitute is a need, not an option.


@blujeenz, I agree with you, that is why Rob from Reomods got it covered with a collapsible spring, so no need for a fuse! Reomods tried and tested, but that is part of the learning process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/15)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Thank you,
> the ventilation is sufficient for the mod.
> In terms of protection measures on the mod itself there aren't any, I would recommend you always check for shorts on your atty before using it on the mod.


But you would be able to fit a hot spring, if requested? At the expense of a little longer mod, I presume?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (16/12/15)

Hi Guys, don't get me wrong, I think I am one of the first vapers who send @Justin Pattrick a PM regarding his mod, I just love it, I just want to find some clearings on certain issues, but otherwise we can be proud of such craftsman. But I agree the moment you start to work with any mechanical mod, you must be extra careful, but you will definitely enjoy the ride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/15)

zadiac said:


> I just sent Justin Pattric photos of my VR Woodmod Dual 18650 squonker for a quote for an alluminium version


Ooh, I like that idea. What size bottle do you have in the VR?


----------



## blujeenz (16/12/15)

Petrus said:


> @blujeenz, I agree with you, that is why Rob from Reomods got it covered with a collapsible spring, so no need for a fuse! Reomods tried and tested, but that is part of the learning process.



Ok, I now see where you were going with your initial question, I thought you were perhaps _"local mod" _bashing, hence my mini lecture. *pardon* 

So technically the spring cuts the circuit after sagging due to excessive heat, I wont put my _sock on a rock, _but Id imagine that JP mod has a spring batt contact in there, which theoretically should handle fuse functions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (16/12/15)

Andre said:


> Ooh, I like that idea. What size bottle do you have in the VR?



It's a 10ml, but I'd like to use one of those Italian bottle if possible. The 10ml bottles in mine is available at fasttech
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3021/10012408/2101405
They're not bad, but if I can get a softer squonk, then I'm all for it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (16/12/15)

Hey Guys,
Late to this thread but that is awesome piece of work. Well done brother. @Justin Pattrick I salute you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (16/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Ok, I now see where you were going with your initial question, I thought you were perhaps _"local mod" _bashing, hence my mini lecture. *pardon*
> 
> So technically the spring cuts the circuit after sagging due to excessive heat, I wont put my _sock on a rock, _but Id imagine that JP mod has a spring batt contact in there, which theoretically should handle fuse functions.




I have not made this mod with a spring battery contact, it is a copper screw contact, I would be able to use a spring contact, but I find it unnecessary. @Petrus i understand where you are coming from 100 percent, but as long as you are confident in your builds and just check them before hand, as one should always do with mech mods there will be no issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

Justin Pattrick said:


> I have not made this mod with a spring battery contact, it is a copper screw contact, I would be able to use a spring contact, but I find it unnecessary. @Petrus i understand where you are coming from 100 percent, but as long as you are confident in your builds and just check them before hand, as one should always do with mech mods there will be no issues.


Thing is this - if, for example, your mod fires in your briefcase and you do not have a hot spring, you could be in trouble. Just the other day my Woodvil's button pressed against something in the car and by the time I realized it, it was almost too late. 

I am very interested in having a locally made squonker, but will not contemplate it without a hot spring or similar. A locking mechanism should also be considered.

At this stage I like the idea of something like @zadiac's VR mod in aluminium.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/15)

I have to agree with @Andre. I have 3 imported squonkers that are really beautiful and the finish on them is nothing short of outstanding... but they don't have on/off switches nor do they have a collapsable spring... that means I can't really travel out with them or put them in my pocket or in my vape bag without removing the battery. The result is that they stay at home on the vape desk... the humble REO's go out and about with me 98% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (17/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to agree with @Andre. I have 3 imported squonkers that are really beautiful and the finish on them is nothing short of outstanding... but they don't have on/off switches nor do they have a collapsable spring... that means I can't really travel out with them or put them in my pocket or in my vape bag without removing the battery. The result is that they stay at home on the vape desk... the humble REO's go out and about with me 98% of the time.


 
My trick to travelling with the mod is to unscrew the atty just a tad so that it does not make contact with the bottom pin.
If that does not give you comfort, then just get a small piece of plastic (2mm) and wedge it in between the atty and 510.

You will then be able to carry it in your pocket or bag safely.

I do agree though that it just feels safer carrying the Reo around knowing that the button has a lock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chamberlane (17/12/15)

Andre said:


> Thing is this - if, for example, your mod fires in your briefcase and you do not have a hot spring, you could be in trouble. Just the other day my Woodvil's button pressed against something in the car and by the time I realized it, it was almost too late.
> 
> I am very interested in having a locally made squonker, but will not contemplate it without a hot spring or similar. A locking mechanism should also be considered.
> 
> At this stage I like the idea of something like @zadiac's VR mod in aluminium.


What good is a hot spring if your mod auto fires? It won't collapse, the atomizer/coil/wick will just get really really hot until something gives or fizzles out.


Rob Fisher said:


> I have to agree with @Andre. I have 3 imported squonkers that are really beautiful and the finish on them is nothing short of outstanding... but they don't have on/off switches nor do they have a collapsable spring... that means I can't really travel out with them or put them in my pocket or in my vape bag without removing the battery. The result is that they stay at home on the vape desk... the humble REO's go out and about with me 98% of the time.


For those mods that don't have a locking mechanism, surely there's a way to adjust the button throw? Then just adjust it so that it's too long to make contact.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/15)

chamberlane said:


> For those mods that don't have a locking mechanism, surely there's a way to adjust the button throw? Then just adjust it so that it's too long to make contact.



Nope there isn't.


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

chamberlane said:


> What good is a hot spring if your mod auto fires? contact.



Only auto fire scenario I can think of where the battery contact/spring is bypassed, is if your battery wrap is damaged.
While I dont think it can be the only scenario, checking your battery cosmetic condition will keep you in safe waters 99% of the time.


----------



## Petrus (17/12/15)

The P67 will be released January 2016. Unfortunately Rob got problems with his milling machine. If our local mod had a hot spring, I would have definitely spoiled myself AGAIN.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

chamberlane said:


> What good is a hot spring if your mod auto fires? It won't collapse, the atomizer/coil/wick will just get really really hot until something gives or fizzles out.


That is a good point. If the battery gets hot enough, the spring will probably collapse, but even if not, I have seen a Reo Woodvil which fired like that in someone's handbag - the atty was a write off, as was the 510 connection and the firing mechanisms and tubing below the 510. One cannot believe the heat created by such a mishap.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (17/12/15)

I will have a look at integrating a hot spring into the mods, thank you for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (17/12/15)

Just on the topic of the hot spring. If the battery gets really hot be it a short or a fire for an extended period of time, the negative terminal gets hot and collapses. 
By hot I mean hotter than normal use. 
I have collapsed a spring accidentally by putting in a .4 ohm coil and accidentally firing the mod for about 20 seconds without noticing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH (17/12/15)

My personal view is a 'lock off' switch is a better idea than a 'hot spring' that may or may not collapse depending on how the spring was made, how old it is and how much current is passing through it.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

DaveH said:


> My personal view is a 'lock off' switch is a better idea than a 'hot spring' that may or may not collapse depending on how the spring was made, how old it is and how much current is passing through it.
> Dave


Yeah, from what I have learnt from this thread, seems a locking mechanism should be first priority. A hot spring would be an added safety measure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

DaveH said:


> My personal view is a 'lock off' switch is a better idea than a 'hot spring' that may or may not collapse depending on how the spring was made, how old it is and how much current is passing through it.
> Dave



The problem with the "lock off" switch is more engineering time= more expense.
The hot spring is favoured due to its simplicity, but as you have pointed out, its an art to getting the spring wire metal/dia combo right in order to overheat sufficiently to lose temper and collapse just past the battery continous current rating.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> The problem with the "lock off" switch is more engineering time= more expense.
> The hot spring is favoured due to its simplicity, but as you have pointed out, its an art to getting the spring wire metal/dia combo right in order to overheat sufficiently to lose temper and collapse just past the battery continous current rating.


Just use a Reo spring?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (17/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> The problem with the "lock off" switch is more engineering time= more expense.


I agree and it will increase the cost/price, I'm happy to pay the extra knowing it will not set fire to my handbag. It's a good first safety to have.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

Andre said:


> Just use a Reo spring?


At R80 per spring?
vs R3.75 ex vat from Mantech electronics for a decent phosphor bronze one.
This time economics wins for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chamberlane (17/12/15)

With any safety elements you drag the load, just saying. I think this mod is too sexy to not be a good performer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/12/15)

Putting a lock on the switch should be easy really, just use the same method as the Reo, its simple and works like a charm. As for the hot spring, this might be tricky, you'd need a delrin cover like on the Reo to keep the battery away from making contact with the positive contact/leaf.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (17/12/15)

I have spoken to Justin with regard to a 'lock off' he has already looked at this safety arrangement and fitting it as standard. It will be incorporated on my mod. Of course if you don't want it then just talk to Justin.
As regards the 'hot spring' that is not a problem and again talk to Justin if you want a 'hot spring'. As with any (special) requirements there will be a cost involved - there is no such thing as a free lunch, someone has to pay.

One may ask why not fit the 'hot spring' as standard well I don't want a 'hot spring' just the safety 'lock off', for me that will suffice.

Justin will make a mod as per your requirements all you have to do is talk to him, and have no doubts his engineering is as good as anywhere else in the world. If you like 'Custom Classic Mods' then you will like Justin's mods (with some of your own flair) - and now better with a 'lock off'

Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I have spoken to Justin with regard to a 'lock off' he has already looked at this safety arrangement and fitting it as standard. It will be incorporated on my mod. Of course if you don't want it then just talk to Justin.
> As regards the 'hot spring' that is not a problem and again talk to Justin if you want a 'hot spring'. As with any (special) requirements there will be a cost involved - there is no such thing as a free lunch, someone has to pay.
> 
> One may ask why not fit the 'hot spring' as standard well I don't want a 'hot spring' just the safety 'lock off', for me that will suffice.
> ...


Thank you for nothing....I am doing my best not to talk to him and now you are urging me on.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (17/12/15)

Hi guys, after following the posts after my initial questions regarding safety I got the most perfect answer. Thank you ecigssa and my fellow vapors for making this forum /family the best..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (17/12/15)

Sky's the limit!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (17/12/15)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Sky's the limit!!!


@Justin Pattrick, make yourself ready for some orders from ecf guys...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/12/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you for nothing....I am doing my best not to talk to him and now you are urging me on.



The day I saw Lushen's mod I immediately inbox Justin to go over the details I wanted for my mod, like the upgraded contact

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> The day I saw Lushen's mod I immediately inbox Justin to go over the details I wanted for my mod, like the upgraded contact


There you go too ....please PM me your details so I can work on mine. And will need another OL16 of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/12/15)

Andre said:


> There you go too ....please PM me your details so I can work on mine. And will need another OL16 of course.




But of course

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (17/12/15)

Just get the mod guys, it's awesome  @Andre, you won't regret it.

I have not touched my Reo or other mods since I got the leprechaun.
Already working on my second design spec and kind of regretting ordering a TMod also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (17/12/15)

Lushen said:


> Just get the mod guys, it's awesome  @Andre, you won't regret it.
> 
> I have not touched my Reo or other mods since I got the leprechaun.
> Already working on my second design spec and kind of regretting ordering a TMod also.



Random question, could you guesstamate how much clearance is between your positive contact and your battery?

I'm asking because I've got an idea for a 'spacer' for when you want a hot spring installed. A good way to see the clearance would be to lay your mod down with a battery and the mods 'top cap' next to it. If the clearance between the battery and positive contact is anywhere around 8 to 11mm, I'll be a happy man and Justin will have to start working tonight  sorry buddy


----------



## Lushen (17/12/15)

My guesstimate is about 5-8mm.
I don't something at hand to measure it.
However, just ask @Justin Pattrick to make the mod 5mm taller and then you are sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/12/15)

Lushen said:


> My guesstimate is about 5-8mm.
> I don't something at hand to measure it.
> However, just ask @Justin Pattrick to make the mod 5mm taller and then you are sorted



Okay that sounds promising. There's a method to my madness, I really want the mod to be as small as possible, which it is, so I'd like it to stay that way  

Awesome


----------



## kev mac (17/12/15)

Justin Pattrick said:


> Whats up everyone!
> 
> Firstly a big shout out @Lushen thanks for your awesome write up and Kind words, Im super stoked that you are so happy with it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone else for your praises, really appreciate It!!!


True talent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (17/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Okay that sounds promising. There's a method to my madness, I really want the mod to be as small as possible, which it is, so I'd like it to stay that way
> 
> Awesome



That's exactly what I wanted, a small mod.
It's so small that's it fits into the "change" pocket in my shorts and denims. Lol, it's perfect to take everywhere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soofee (6/1/16)

@ZeeZi169 seems interesting famz....


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/1/16)

Can we order a BF 510 connector only ?


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/2/16)

@Justin Pattrick WOW, WOW.....very impressive engineering. I am amazed how South Africans are taking on the Vaping World

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (15/3/16)

just had a chat with Mr @Justin Pattrick and secured myself a locally made squonker - so happy and can't wait #ProudlySouthAfrican. Luckily I have some time to save up the CUD funds for this one. However I feel that this is going to be the start of a massive CUD funds pit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> just had a chat with Mr @Justin Pattrick and secured myself a locally made squonker - so happy and can't wait #ProudlySouthAfrican. Luckily I have some time to save up the CUD funds for this one. However I feel that this is going to be the start of a massive CUD funds pit


@NewOobY, please PM the price

Thanks m8


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> just had a chat with Mr @Justin Pattrick and secured myself a locally made squonker - so happy and can't wait #ProudlySouthAfrican. Luckily I have some time to save up the CUD funds for this one. However I feel that this is going to be the start of a massive CUD funds pit



They're beautiful bud. Well done

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

